# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  سؤال بشأن الأحداث التي واكبت مولده عليه الصلاة والسلام

## ربا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غالبا ماتتطرق كتب السيرة النبوية إلى الأحداث التي وقعت يوم مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتي تدل على بركته وأنه نبي آخر الزمان كخمود نار المجوس والنور الذي رأته والدته حين وضعته فأضاء قصور الشام وسقوط 14 شرفة من إيوان كسرى وغيض بحيرة ساوة فهل هذه الأحداث صحيحة ؟ وماهي الكتب التي اعتنت بتخريجها والحكم عليها؟ أرجو التكرم بسرعة الرد - بارك الله فيكم

----------


## بسام الحربي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل ما تفضلت به أخي ضعيف .
إلا حديث أن ام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رات نورا يخرج منها عند ولادته يضيء منه قصور الشام فهذا صحيح بالشواهد والطرق..
والاحاديث في السيرة الغالب عليها الضعف ؛ فيجب الاخذ بها طالما انها لا تتعلق بأمر عقدي , وإلا فان كان هناك حديث ضعيف يتعلق بأمر هام من عقيدة ونحوها فلا يؤخذ بل يؤخذ بالصحيح فقط.
فالضعيف في السيرة كثير جدا فلا يمكن تركه بالكليه... وهذا منهج أهل السير في كتبهم من التابعين الى يومنا هذا  وهو ذكر الضعيف والصحيح والتنبيه على  ما يخالف الصحيح في العقيدة ونحوها , فمن شذ عنها فقد أخطأ وأتى بشيء لم يأتي به أحد من قبل..
ويمكنك مراجعة هذه الكتب التي أهتمت بالحكم على الاحاديث...
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1335
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2556
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1589
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1207
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1176
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=385
سهل الله عليك أمورك...

----------


## ربا

جزاك الله خيرا فقد أفدتني بارك الله في جهودك

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن السُّبيعي

صدق الأخ بسام ..
لقد تدخلت أيدي الصوفية ومن نحا نحوهم في محاولة
إثبات نبوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإبراز عظمته
بمثل تلك الأساطير والتخرصات  ..
ولسنا بحاجة للتزود عن إثبات وصدق نبوة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
بهذه الأخبار المصطنعة ، ولدينا من الأخبار الثابتة ما يغني .
ولعل افضل من تعرض لهذه الإرهاصات الدكتور عادل عبدالغفور
في رسالته عن مرويات السيرة في العهد المكي ..

وتقبلوا مروري ..

----------


## ربا

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------

